# HBO not authorizing on new 411.



## fscot55 (Jan 22, 2006)

Just had the 411 installed yesterday. Spent an hour on the phone with an advanced tech trying to get the 411 to allow HBO package to work on the 411. No go, still not owrking today. My older 301 receiver is getting HBO channels.

Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Yah they having problems with authorizing, my Hbo, Cinemax and Showtime dont come in.



fscot55 said:


> Just had the 411 installed yesterday. Spent an hour on the phone with an advanced tech trying to get the 411 to allow HBO package to work on the 411. No go, still not owrking today. My older 301 receiver is getting HBO channels.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

What you need to do is call Dish back, tech support. Dish puts your receivers in order , such as 1/2/3/4/...you need to make your 211 or 411 your primary receiver
and then it will work properly, but don't be surprised if your 301 doesn't get HBO as Dish has a major problem, this is what tech support told me Friday evening.

Bill


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

William if they do that, my second receiver doesnt receiver it. This is now the second day. No Hbo, Cinemax or Showtime. Refund Anyone?

EDIT: IT's fixed. Just Checked. Woot!


----------

